# Slight browning of plants



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

I just put in 2 15W florescent bulbs with a 6500k. I figured this would be plenty for a 10 gallon. I just have frill plants and a corkscrew plant in there. The corkscrew is doing great, just that the frill plants are getting alil brown at the tips of the frills. I added a dose of flourish the other day. Im just thinking that maybe its a C02 issue? Since I dont have any C02 going in there from an external source.

Nick


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Frill plant, or Myriophyllum, needs more light than 30w IMO. Smaller tanks need more light. Its probably a CO2 issue as well as a nutrient issue. I'd start with atleast 40w over the tank, maybe more, add CO2 and then dose some macro nutrients (Potassium, Nitrates) along with the micros (Flourish).....then let us know how the plant is doing.


----------

